# Micro Intégré sur Ibook G4



## NeoShogun (25 Février 2006)

salut a tous voila j'ai un petit probleme j'ai le micro intégré de mon ibook G4 qui ne fonctionne pas (apparament) il et detecter lorsque je regarde dans les reglage mais quand je teste les commandes vocales ben sa marche po j'ai essayé de régler l'etalonnage mais meme a fond sa reste dans le vert (au minimum juste apré le bleu) et pour finir j'ai dl un petit logiciel d'enregistrement de voix et sa marche toujours pas , comme je suis débutant sur mac je c'est pas si j'ai oublier d'activer un truc ou bien si il ne marche pas du tout, si vous pouvez me conseiller......merci par avance


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Février 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous voila j'ai un petit probleme j'ai le micro intégré de mon ibook G4 qui ne fonctionne pas (apparament) il et detecter lorsque je regarde dans les reglage mais quand je teste les commandes vocales ben sa marche po j'ai essayé de régler l'etalonnage mais meme a fond sa reste dans le vert (au minimum juste apré le bleu) et pour finir j'ai dl un petit logiciel d'enregistrement de voix et sa marche toujours pas , comme je suis débutant sur mac je c'est pas si j'ai oublier d'activer un truc ou bien si il ne marche pas du tout, si vous pouvez me conseiller......merci par avance


"Préférences système" .... "son" .... "entrée" ... sélectionne "Micro interne" et regarde si la tirette "volume d'entrée" est à fond à droite ... le "barregraph" doit varier avec la voix


----------



## NeoShogun (25 Février 2006)

heuuu c drole sa marche mais jai rien toucher je les juste allumer et kan je suis aller dans le menu sa a marché alor que avan sa ne fonctionner pas c tro bizare sa bon ben tan mieu o moin sa veu dire kil n'est pa cassé merci pour ta reponse ultra rapide


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Février 2006)

Nouvelle forme de dictée ?
Existe t'il un dictionnaire "SMS" / Français ?     
"On peut rire de tout, mais pas se moquer"   ... je ne me moque pas 




			
				NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> heuuu c drole sa marche mais jai rien toucher je les juste allumer et kan je suis aller dans le menu sa a marché alor que avan sa ne fonctionner pas c tro bizare sa bon ben tan mieu o moin sa veu dire kil n'est pa cassé merci pour ta reponse ultra rapide


----------



## NeoShogun (25 Février 2006)

lool désoler j'ai pas pensé a bien ecrire, mais la en fait (si quelqu'un m'ecoute encore ) sa ne re marche pas j'ai eteint mon mac et quand je l'ai rallumer paffff marche pu j'en ai un peu marre je sais pas d'ou sa peu venir help me please :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Février 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> lool désoler j'ai pas pensé a bien ecrire, mais la en fait (si quelqu'un m'ecoute encore ) sa ne re marche pas j'ai eteint mon mac et quand je l'ai rallumer paffff marche pu j'en ai un peu marre je sais pas d'ou sa peu venir help me please :hein:


Tente une réparation par ONYX ... et surtout ne nous donne plus de maux de tête à te lire ... merci pour elle


----------



## NeoShogun (26 Février 2006)

c'est pas cool ce genre de propos je vous demande pas de corriger mes fautes (a moin que vous soyez prof de francais et que ce soit trop dur de resister a la tentation) j'ai juste besoin de conseils je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac je ne sais pas comment activer le micro je suis aller dans préferences j'ai tout toucher mais rien n'y fait parfois il marche et parfois il ne marche pas je c'est pas si il faut activer les elements prononcables pour que sa marche ou autre, vous vous faite coment ?? merci et désoler par avance pour toutes les fautes


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Février 2006)

/Users/baudouinwerelds/Desktop/Image 1.png

Sur mon powerbook, préférences SONS / Entrée / Microphone interne sélectionné.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas cool ce genre de propos je vous demande pas de corriger mes fautes (a moin que vous soyez prof de francais et que ce soit trop dur de resister a la tentation) j'ai juste besoin de conseils je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac je ne sais pas comment activer le micro je suis aller dans préferences j'ai tout toucher mais rien n'y fait parfois il marche et parfois il ne marche pas je c'est pas si il faut activer les elements prononcables pour que sa marche ou autre, vous vous faite coment ?? merci et désoler par avance pour toutes les fautes


Non rassures-toi on en veut pas à l'othographe des gens qui postent mais uniquement à ceux qui utilisent le langage SMS qui est vraiment pénible à lire

Pour ce qui concerne ton problème je te propose de réaliser toutes les manipulations suivantes pour tenter de débloquer le micro

A) lancer le hard-test à partir du CD d'installation 
---------------------------------------------------
pour cela démarrer le mac  en apppuyant sur "C" .. puis aller dans menu et choisir le lancer le hardtest
S'il y a un problème il te le signalera


B) Réparation des autorisations
-----------------------------
1) finder
2) Applications
2) utilitaires
3) utilitaire de disque

C) Nettoyage et remise en ordre par ONYX 
----------------------------------------
à télécharger gratuitement ici http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html 


D) Reset PRAM
-----------
1) démarrer le mac
2) dès lque l'on entend le bang appuyer sur POMME+ALT+P+R en même temps
3) laisser ces 3 touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce ce que on entende 3x le bang
4) relâcher ensuite les touches

E) Reset NVRAM
-------------
1) POMME+ALT+O+F
2) taper reset-nvram <retour>
3) taper set-defaults <retour>
4) taper reset-all <retour>


----------



## NeoShogun (26 Février 2006)

okiiii c'est sympa merci beaucoup je vais essayer sa


----------



## NeoShogun (6 Mars 2006)

re a tous désoler de vous redéranger pour la meme chose mais en fait sa ne fonctionne toujours pas est-ce que c'est deja arriver a quelqu'un ou bien sa n'arrive qu'a moi ??? il n'a fonctionner qu'une foit et encore je sait meme pas comment j'ai fait help me please sinon je vais me suicider


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> re a tous désoler de vous redéranger pour la meme chose mais en fait sa ne fonctionne toujours pas est-ce que c'est deja arriver a quelqu'un ou bien sa n'arrive qu'a moi ??? il n'a fonctionner qu'une foit et encore je sait meme pas comment j'ai fait help me please sinon je vais me suicider


----------



## cypress (6 Mars 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> re a tous désoler de vous redéranger pour la meme chose mais en fait sa ne fonctionne toujours pas est-ce que c'est deja arriver a quelqu'un ou bien sa n'arrive qu'a moi ??? il n'a fonctionner qu'une foit et encore je sait meme pas comment j'ai fait help me please sinon je vais me suicider



Eh bien ....  Je lis parfois ce genre de syntaxe dans les forums de jeuxvideo.com...
Mis à part la question d'une solution exagérée par rapport au problème que tu as :mouais: il serait également intéressant que tu insère une certaine ponctuation dans ta phrase.
Des points, des virgules, le minimum pour une bonne lisibilité. Désolé mais c'est vraiment pénible.

Maintenant concernant ton problème, si tu as fait toutes les manipulations citées et que cela ne fonctionne que quand tu effectue un réglage dans les préférences système, essaie, si tu peux sauvegarder toutes tes données, une réinstallation complète (aveec formatage) de tiger.
Si après une réinstallation cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, direction le SAV, ou si tu en as besoin que chez toi, il est bon d'avoir un casque micro, la qualité est toute autre !


----------



## NeoShogun (6 Mars 2006)

désoler, en fait j'ai trouver d'ou vient le probleme, le micro fonctionne dés que l'écran est dans une certaine position (ce qui n'est pas trés pratique). Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Problème de nappe abîmée à hauteur de la charnière de l'écran... C'est ma plus grande crainte sur mon iBook...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Mars 2006)

NeoShogun a dit:
			
		

> désoler, en fait j'ai trouver d'ou vient le probleme, le micro fonctionne dés que l'écran est dans une certaine position (ce qui n'est pas trés pratique). Vous en pensez quoi ?


ah bon???? .. c'était donc un problème hard 
Il y a un site où on explique comment atteintre la nappe et comment la réparer éventuellement

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pautex/ibook/


----------



## NeoShogun (7 Mars 2006)

ah ok, non non je vais pas m'embété il a meme pas 3 mois et il est garanti à la fnac avec toutes les assurances complémentaires, merci a tous


----------



## dvd (4 Juillet 2006)

mon microphone interne pour ibook G4 14 ne fonctionne plus. j'ai la possibilit&#233; de le remplacer par celui d'un ibook G4 12. est-ce possible? sont-ce les m&#234;mes connecteurs? 
l'installation est t-elle compliqu&#233;e? 
merci.


----------

